# Ariens 824



## Barry J (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an Ariens 824 snowblower, that the drive gear doesn't seem to be acting right. I do not seem to be able to go thru snow like I use to. I've adjusted the cable, and we had some heavy snow yesterday and I've noticed that I had to push more than usual. And when I got done snowblowing, I was going toward my shed with the snow blower and I noticed black spots coming from under the rear casing. The snow blower seems to be moving fine, just when there is a heavy load it seems to have touble. Now, I don't know if the black drips was just water splashing up inside the case and some oil being mixed with it and dripping down or if I have a problem.
I did not take the cover off the case, because I don't know which way to tip the machine. Also, wouldn't know what to look for.
I don't want to bring it to the repair shop, in case nothing was wrong...he seems to keep the machines longer than needed, and pretty much has the attitude of "it's done, when it's done."
I can't be without my snowblower for weeks.
Any suggestions
Thanks
Barry


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You can go to http://www.ariens.com and click owners manuals on lower right.Enter your model and serial number for the correct manual.The manual should show you how to make the necessary adjustments.You could also check this site http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens that was created my a member here named Scott.He has some great Ariens info there.Hope this helps.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you havent fixed this problem yet, can you post the numbers of the snow blower. Someone here will be able to help you out and walk you through it. If it is what I think it is, sounds like your rubber drive disk is wet and slipping causing you to push harder to make it move. But, we need numbers to help you further.

Watch for gas spilling but you should be able to flip it forward on the front auger casing, it should sit there on its own.


----------



## Barry J (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a Ariens model # 932101-824
Thanks for any help.
Like I said, when I pulled the botton panel down, there was a thick tar like substance almost like a dirt/oil/mixture.
I pulled that panel down, cleaned out some of that substance...then it snowed out again, so I took the snowblower back out, blew snow for an hour, again needing to help push at times.
By the end of the hour, as I was going toward the shed to put the machine away, I noticed some more dripping as I went, just a couple of drips. Must be from when the machine heats up and melts the snow that is caught up inside.
If it still starts and runs and still has "alright" movement....maybe I just need a little ajustment.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Barry J (Jan 24, 2009)

here are some pics ..if this helps


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

From your pics it looks like someone used too much oil on the chain. The dripping is from the oil on the chain. And the oil has gotten on the drive disc and transferd on the driven disc rubber. The drive disc needs to be cleaned as well as the rubber on the driven disc. And the chain needs to be wiped off of the excessive oil.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

indypower is correct.

I would just clean all the oil and crud out of there. If you keep running it like that, you will eat up the rubber drive disk in no time. Before reassembling, wipe those two things down really good. Make sure there is no oil or crud on them. You might even have to do it a few times, so I would just clean the area really good, leave the bottom cover off, run it around outside, come back and clean it again. (Make sure you dont get any snow up inside when running around outside) Then reassemble and you should have a good running blower. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barry J (Jan 24, 2009)

ok, I took it apart, the friction disc is missing about 90% of the rubber. It is suppose to have rubber around it right??

I found bird seed in the case, and I just killed a mouse, I think the mouse chewed on my friction disc rubber or it just wore down after 9 years of use???

The friction plate also has grooves worn into it...will I have to replace both???

Is this an easy job????
thanks
Barry
Some pics attached


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Check out this video to get an idea of how to replace the friction disc.This is part one of two videos and is a Murray but similar to your Ariens.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=donyboy73#p/u/4/yMlf6FDfPAA


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Barry J said:


> ok, I took it apart, the friction disc is missing about 90% of the rubber. It is suppose to have rubber around it right??
> 
> I found bird seed in the case, and I just killed a mouse, I think the mouse chewed on my friction disc rubber or it just wore down after 9 years of use???
> 
> ...


1.) Yes it is suppose to have rubber around it.

2.) Both mouse and use have caused this. More use then mouse.

3.) Well, I would replace both. The pitting or grooves is just going to eat up the new rubber disk in no time. There is certain cases where you can have it refaced if it isnt to bad. But it will make the friction plate thinner. I hate doing the same job twice. I make it a point not to have to redo it if I dont have to.

4.) Yes fairly easy, sometimes a little time consuming as they dont always come apart that easy.


----------

